# Lagenda Melaka



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Lagenda MELAKA*

*Malcca Legend*










Malacca (Malay: Melaka, Chinese: 马六甲 ), dubbed as The Historical State (Malay: Negeri Bersejarah) or The Hang Tuah State (Malay: Negeri Hang Tuah) is the third smallest state of Malaysia, after Perlis and Penang. It is located in the southern region of the Malay Peninsula, on the Straits of Malacca. It borders Negeri Sembilan to the north and the state of Johor to the east. The state's capital is Malacca Town.

Although Malacca was once one of the oldest Malay sultanates, the state has no Sultan today. Instead, the head of state is the Yang di-Pertua Negeri or Governor.

*Popular historical attractions :*



















Fort A Famosa: Constructed by the Portuguese in 1511, it suffered severe structural damage during the Dutch invasion. The plan by the British to destroy it was aborted as a result of the intervention of Sir Stamford Raffles in 1808.



















A replica of the Melaka Sultanate palace was reconstructed at the foot of St. Paul's Hill. The design is based on the description of the palace from the sixteenth-century 'Malay Annals,' or 'Sejarah Melayu.' It is the only building of its kind in Malaysia, and it provides a rare glimpse of the ancient Malay kingdom that once flourished here. The palace houses the Malacca Cultural Museum, which includes many artifacts of that kingdom. .



















St. Paul's Church: Constructed by the Portuguese captain, Duarte Coelho, this church was named "Our Lady of The Hill", but was later turned into a burial ground by the Dutch for their noble dead, and renamed "St. Paul's Church". Currently the church is part of the Malaccan Museums Complex. The body of St. Francis Xavier was interred here temporarily before it was taken to Goa, India.




























Portuguese Square Perhaps the right phrase to infer strong affinity to Portugal would be 'Mini Lisbon'. Located within the Portuguese Settlement, the square is the culmination of Portuguese culture in its full splendour and colours.



















Stadhuys Building: Constructed in 1650 as the residence of the Dutch Governor and his deputy, the structure reflects Dutch architecture. It is today the "Museum of History and Ethnography". The museum exhibits traditional wedding clothes and artifacts of Melaka, dating back to its days of glory.



















Jonker Street (Jalan Hang Jebat): This street is famous for its antique goods. It is also famous for its carnival-like atmosphere during weekend nights.




























The Beautiful Architecture of Baba Nyonya Heritage Museum
In Jalan Tun Tan Cheng Lock (neighboring to Jalan Hang Jebat/Jonker Street) of Melaka, there’s a small museum comprising 3 adjacent townhouses called the Baba Nyonya Heritage Museum. Appearing to be similar in design with other old houses in the old Melaka Chinatown, this privately owned and managed museum is showcasing the best of distinctive cultural values and lifestyle inherited by the Baba Nyonya community and family. It’s not exaggerating to consider this small but comprehensive museum as the gateway of your discovery to the Baba Nyonya cultural establishments.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by vortex_kl


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by benghan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka Town


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

melaka mall


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka central bus station


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Legacy Hotel


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka River


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Malaysian cities full with art and modernity:applause:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka River
by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Refurbished buildings on the southern side of the Melaka River, reflected in the river in the late afternoon light. 
by js63


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysian PM
by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by teckkang


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I heard that the "famosa" is under reconstruction, is that truth? :? nice city with a big and fabolouse mix of cultures and divers architecture (modern and old).


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Floating Mosque, Melaka


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Arpels said:


> I heard that the "famosa" is under reconstruction, is that truth? :? nice city with a big and fabolouse mix of cultures and divers architecture (modern and old).


A'Famosa
A’Famosa to be rebuilt


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca Famous Resort


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Jongker Street
by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cheng Hoon Teng temple
by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Hereen Street
by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Jonker Street
by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Jonker street
by Yus Iazarai


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by christopher_dai


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Yus Iazarai


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MAJESTIC HOTEL* *NEW*
by christopher_dai


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka Mall 
By gordonv612


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka is one of the oldest areas of Malaysia and a very old port town. It's filled with all kinds of quaint little places
by Stuck in Customs


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

This is my favorite town. 

Congratulations for Malacca and Penang to be listed as the UN World Heritage Site!


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

nazrey said:


> by Yus Iazarai


since when did the red double decker bus operate? is this also the Melaka Panorama service? last year when i was there there was only the blue bus service...

anyway congratulations to Melaka for being listed as a UNESCO world heritage site... the city truly deserves it...kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice town


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by kelvolution


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tamingsari Tower (Menara Tamingsari)
A Revolving Tower for Melaka
by kelvolution


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

*Melaka 2007*

By me


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

Melaka 2007

By me...


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

Melaka 2007

By me....


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

nazrey said:


>


Someone should teach that B**** how to appreciate and respect a monument.. by not simplying sitting on it! SHAME ON HER


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Philip Roeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Jothmen


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka City tour


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by globally79 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3608833851/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by James


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by denim98










by Afham Aziz


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

melaka river cruise
by sweedede
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweedede/3586462254/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Revolving Tower
by Sasuhai
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/3276060759/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by tk_yeoh
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tk_yeoh/1211320904/in/set-72157601613254699/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Riverside
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Strait of Malacca
by AmyAmirah
http://www.flickr.com/photos/amy_amirah/3512630064/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by travellator


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sultanate Palace (Istana Kesultanan), Melaka, malaysia
Now is museum
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Eye on Malaysia
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca Revolving Tower
From flickr


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
Photo by dailylife








*China's President Hu Jintao (L) walks with Governor of Malacca Khalil Yakub outside Selat Mosque in Malacca, 200km south of Kuala Lumpur November 11, 2009. – Reuter pix.*


******************** 


*Chinese president requests tour of sights in Malacca*

Dharmender Singh and Sil Leoi Leoi

Chinese President Hu Jintao, who arrives here today (November 10) for his state visit to Malaysia, has asked for a private visit to Masjid Selat Melaka and the Baba House in Malacca.

The 10-million-ringgit (US$2.9 million) Masjid Selat Melaka, which was completed in 2006 and sits on a man-made island, Pulau Melaka, is dubbed the floating mosque as it is surrounded by the sea during high tide.

Baba House along Jalan Tun Tan Cheng Lock, meanwhile, comprises four traditionally designed Peranakan houses complete with central courtyards that have been turned into a boutique hotel.

Its rich Chinese Baroque and Palladian Style house designs and heavily embellished hardwood furniture with traditional designs of cherry blossoms and birds provide the perfect insight into the Baba-Nyonya way of life.

*The Chinese president has made a personal request for a visit to the historical city* tomorrow (November 11), Malaysian foreign minister Anifah Aman confirmed yesterday.

He will be accompanied by transport minister Ong Tee Keat.

“Malacca will be the president’s last stop before he heads for Singapore ahead of the Apec Summit later this week ,” he told a press conference.

*Malacca has long enjoyed cultural ties with China, beginning with the visit of Ming Dynasty fleet commander Zheng He in the 16th century* with 35,000 troops and 300 vessels.

Publication Date: 10-11-2009

http://www.asianewsnet.net/news.php?id=8603&sec=1


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.




.
.
It was a moment of historical significance for Chinese President Hu Jintao when he viewed the Straits of Malacca. Hu, a history buff, had personally requested for Malacca to be included in his itinerary during his official visit to the Malaysia. 

To mark the occasion, Hu and his wife Madame Liu YongQing were presented with a bottle of a bottle of sea sand and sea water from Malacca as well as official state certificates commemorating their visit to view the longest and busiest straits in the world. 

Hu and Liu arrived on Pulau Melaka in the afternoon and spend about 30 mins to view the Straits before visiting the museum. Present also were Malacca Governor Tun Mohd Khalill Yaakob and state leaders.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Photos from David Wirawan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing updated photos of Lagenda Melaka


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michisunited/5923456868/


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

nazrey said:


> by brain_failure


that's century mahkota hotel!
that was my hotel when i was visited melaka in 2005.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Replica Melaka Sultanate Palace
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4962986094/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5053822916/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5053133341/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5053746370/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5053127925/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5053747016/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sydnzm/3056913755/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/corsiworld/5973443927/

Melaka river cruise by Alexkhoo82, on Flickr

Melaka | 马六甲 by [email protected], on Flickr

Melaka, Маlasia by Almany, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread.....Melaka is a beautiful place...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well, very nice new photos from Melaka


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5832156157/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tessa_niki/5776011847/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_1684 by isriya, on Flickr

IMG_1644 by isriya, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakamotonian/7856312078/


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Some great photos here! But, I gotta say that Melaka is even prettier in person! Difficult to capture the Riverwalk in all it's splendor...


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Melaka is a good example of a city that had undergone tremendous change for the better!


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

I got a malware warning from Chrome when I tried to access page 5 of this thread. Did anyone else receive a similar warning?


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13109761734/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Once Hollywood movie Entrapment was filmed here >>









https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryahardhiyana/8736298571


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17158034055/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------

